# 3 shot from my last shoot. (Bikini might be not SFW)



## ghache (Sep 20, 2010)

1.







Strobist: Gridded opl-k250 with barndoors directly at model at 1/4 for fill
ISO 100, F8/0, 1/200 with a 24-70 2.8

2.







Strobist: Gridded opl-k250 with barndoors directly at model at 1/4 for fill
ISO 100, F8/0, 1/200 with a 24-70 2.8


3.






Strobist: OPL-K250 with a 54 inch shoot trough bowens umbrella at 1/4 camera left a little bit above model 1/160 ISO200 F 5/0


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 20, 2010)

They look good on my iphone


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 20, 2010)

Something's really bad about her skin in 1 and 2. It's really leathery looking. But it looks good in the third one.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 20, 2010)

they look a tad overexposed at least 1 and 2. Might be the heavy cast shadows. They might have been further improved by taking them at a different time of day or under some shade or use of a reflector.#3 might have looked even better if the blinds were open a tad more making use of the available, diffused light source


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2010)

Holy Compression Artifacts, G!!!

In #2 she looks mighty fine.


----------



## ghache (Sep 20, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Holy Compression Artifacts, G!!!
> 
> In #2 she looks mighty fine.


 


haha yeah i know, i posted these this morning using facebook pictures,
i changed them with some higher rez pictures.


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

cool shoot
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 29, 2010)

The first one is a bit silly with limbs chopped, and none of them really have any emotion.


----------

